# Casas de POZUZO



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

LAS FOTOS SON DE UN THREAD ANTIGUO DEL RECORDADO FORISTA "FRIENDLIMA".
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pozuzo


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Qué oportuno este thread por los 150 años de Pozuzo ,que bonitas casas hay en Pozuzo, todas son tan alemanas, parece un pedazo de Alemania traido al Perú, si asi fueran todos los pueblos del Peru, la realidad seria otra....
Lo turistico de esa zona radica justamente en que todas sus costumbres estan intactas, y tienen todas las comodidades, es muy bonito por lo visto..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonitas las casas, se insertan muy bien a ese contexto natural tan lindo !


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que chevere se ve!


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

parecen casitas de paramaribo jejeje se ven cheveres..


----------



## juanjoxy (Aug 6, 2008)

deberia haber un plan masivo q parta del gobierno en diseñar este tipo de construcciones muy funcionales, ecologicas y salubres tanto en la costa, sierra y selva , salu2...:cheers:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

buen thread


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Muy bonito pozuzo espero poder conocerlo algun dia, a jusgar por las banderas los inmigrantes aun no estan muy bien peruanisados:lol:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Lindo Pozuzo, las casas parecen de cuento*


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Qué pajas las casitas...


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k bonitas casas en plena selva" 
se nota k los extranjeros si pueden tener sus comodidades en nuestra selva"
si los peruanos de las chacras de nuestra selva se esmeraran en tener casas bien hechas por los cuatro lados seria mejor"


----------



## juanjoxy (Aug 6, 2008)

Cortesia de.
http://www.espejodelperu.com.pe/ca/Peru/Fotos/index.htm

Miss Pozuzo









Jóvenes Pozuzinos









Rodeo en Pozuzo









Museo Schafferer y la antigua iglesia









Trapiche









Toropampa, antigua casa de la familie Witting









Santa Rosa, uno de los caseríos de Pozuzo









Cruzando el río Huancabamba por el puente Emperador Guilermo









Catarata Rayantambo









Palmira









Palmatambo, la antigua casa de la familia Egg









Almuerzo con el alcalde José Muller Randolf en Santa Rosa


----------



## juanjoxy (Aug 6, 2008)

mas fotos...

Habitantes de Pozuzo en sus trajes típicos









Miembros de la Asociación de Historia y Cultura de Pozuzo en el desfile









Canotaje en el río Huancabamba









«El Abuelo», un enorme cedro de 600 años









... bosque encntado, delante de una catarata









Catarata









Cabañas Pampa Hermosa, terraza









Cabañas Pampa Hermosa


----------



## juanjoxy (Aug 6, 2008)

italianox said:


> Muy bonito pozuzo espero poder conocerlo algun dia, a jusgar por las banderas los inmigrantes aun no estan muy bien peruanisados:lol:


quiza se deba a que sus primeros 100 años estuvieron aislados y tuvieron q construir y frabricar sus propios utensilios, herramientas, menajes, etc


----------



## juanjoxy (Aug 6, 2008)

Pozuzo.....


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

El terrorismo en los 80 le hizo mucho dan~o, muchos emigraron a Lima y luego se fueron del pais.
Ojala y sigan manteniendo sus costumbres y tradiciones.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Más fotos*


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Paisaje*



juanjoxy said:


>


^^¡Qué hermoso paisaje! ¡Viva el Perú, carajo!


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Realmente hermoso, me hace recordar a los pequeños pueblos de Alemania, pues vivi 5 años en Deutschland-Alemania......aufwiedersehen!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Todo se ve muy rústico, en comparación a otras colonias alemanas en otros países de latinoamérica.


----------

